# How heavy is your rig?



## Fourstaff (Dec 4, 2009)

What it says 

I would prefer to have different sizes (eg mid tower, full tower, laptop etc) and also a pic if possible


----------



## erocker (Dec 4, 2009)

Heh, I like the topic! I'm going to find out when I get home.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 4, 2009)

My Raven with full watercooling, and dual vgas, 6x HDDs, weighs in at an awesome 83lbs5oz.

My aircooled raven build, with dual vgas, single HDD, weighs in @ 39.5. Rads, blocks, and copper add up quickly.

My CM690 build, that I'm on now I have yet to weigh, but probably around 60lbs or so. My oldest son weighs 50lbs, and it's heavier than him.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 4, 2009)

Last time I had everything in my sunbeam case it was 30 kilos or something like that.

I imagine it will weigh more when its done XD


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 4, 2009)

damn I wish i new, well my rig iz too heavy to pick up, I need help carrying it around, its too big and heavy at the same time, hmmm Im guessing around the 15kg - 20kg, thats just a rough estimate no judgement!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> damn I wish i new, well my rig iz too heavy to pick up, I need help carrying it around, its too big and heavy at the same time, hmmm Im guessing around the 15kg - 20kg, thats just a rough estimate no judgement!



you should be able to carry 15kg in one arm. tis only 33lbs...


----------



## wolf (Dec 5, 2009)

about 22 Kilo's on my server which has 8 HDD's, and mounted in an Antec 1200, much closer to 14-15 kilo's on my Antec 902 in my specs.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 5, 2009)

52lbs


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 5, 2009)

This is a good thread I will have to check I have always wondered I know it is fairly heavy.


----------



## warup89 (Dec 5, 2009)

45lbs....i have a fat PC :shadedshu


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 5, 2009)

Server 30ish
HTPC 15ish
CM 690 20-25
CM Stacker 60ish


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 5, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> you should be able to carry 15kg in one arm. tis only 33lbs...



that was just a random guess, it could be like 25kg for I know, Im too lazy to lift it up and put it on a scale


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 5, 2009)

Probably around 50 pounds, I shit a few bricks every time I have to move it. It has "handles" on the top but they're basically useless because no one would ever grab it the way that the handles are positioned. I like this handle setup much better.


----------



## FilipM (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a forklift that i drive around with and move my PC about


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2009)

Woah, you guys must be young. I'm a small guy, (really small), 50lbs is nodda...


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 5, 2009)

I may actually have an excuse to go buy a scale now. This thread has got me wondering.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 5, 2009)

50 lbs easy lol.  here is a pic... its a squished full tower.   about the same footprint as a lian li midtower (dimensions are smaller than the K8)


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> CM 690 20-25


Case is 20lbs on it's own. Heh. Just checked the box for CM690, 9.7Kgx2.2=21.5lbs. approx.

My two-year old boy weighs almost 30lbs...

I think alot of you are under-estimating.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 5, 2009)

No one with mid tower or "shoebox" sizes?


----------



## Easo (Dec 5, 2009)

Definetely more than 10 KG.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 5, 2009)

Around 14kg (i think)


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2009)

My PSU by its self nearly weighs 10 kilos: ]


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 5, 2009)

*Almost more than me?*

It's too heavy for my 50 pound postage scale. Guesstimate is right around 75 pounds for the case and about the same for the external cooler. Full tower is loaded with HDDs and waterblocks. Triple Triple rad external cooler (3 PA120.3, 9 fans and 2 Iwaki RD30) in 18x 18 x 24 aluminum frame and polycarb clad enclosure. The supply line and manifold are probably 30 pounds: 8 brass ball valves and 6 feet of wire reinforced tubing.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2009)

And I thought mine at 66 was a bit much XD


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 5, 2009)

According to my 50lb postage scale, it weighs "E."


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2009)

Put it on normal scales


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 5, 2009)

hmm, then probably add 20lbs to all my rigs.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 5, 2009)

man my case itself is almost 40lbs by itself with nothing in it.  no clue how much it weighs with hdd's,  psu,  and the rest of the goodies.  im think at least 75lbs but probly more then that.


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2009)

Easily 70lbs


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 5, 2009)

Erm probably heavier than me. I'd say 60lbs


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 5, 2009)

around 10 pounds


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 5, 2009)

I got a 902 with some amount of parts in it id say around 50-65 pounds. 50 Pounds is a little annoying when your trying to move a mid tower or full tower that doesn't have handle's and you wonder if it can magically fall away from your hands. I move my PC up to 5-6 times a week and stuff it in a car to go to a friends house though. Good thing i didn't get a antec 1200 and a custom water cooling kit with inch thick copper blocks everywhere hahhahhaha. I told my self though, when i mount a 240mm rad loop to my antec 902 to my rig that i will not be tempted to carry it anywhere no matter what circumstance( unless fire is burning down the building).


----------



## Polarman (Dec 5, 2009)

My case is 27.5 lb by itself. So with all the stuff inside, it would easely break 50lb.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 6, 2009)

my case is relatively light maybe like 2-3lbs and fully loaded maybe 8-9lbs. I have a midtower in which I shaved like .5-1lb off with a window insertion. its a light as hell steel case. If ya picked it up empty, u might throw it b/c its so light lol.


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 6, 2009)

My main Q9550 rig with a CM Sniper-black case is about 68LBS.(Mid tower but as large as a full)

My Second AMD X 2 6000+ rig is about 35LBS.(Mid Tower)

My daughter's E7400 rig is about 30LBS.(but it's micro design wanted to see how small I could build one)(Micro ATX X-Qpack2)

My old IBM server that I play around with is ready......... 158.9LBS(Server)

No I don't have pics of me weighing them because my camera is out of batteries but I liked the topic so much I had to check and answer
But I do have pics of most of them....... Except the server.......


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 6, 2009)

well i was WAY off in my rigs weight lol 73lbs is the correct amount seems my guess was really frigging off


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 6, 2009)

I doubt mine is more than 30 lbs.  My case is aluminum.  I will weight both my rigs when I get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 6, 2009)

My CPU cooler alone is over 1kg, and then there is a bunch of HDDs and a 5870.....


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 6, 2009)

> well i was WAY off in my rigs weight lol 73lbs is the correct amount seems my guess was really frigging off



It depends what you have in it. It doesn't sound way off. My Q9550 rig ways almost 70LBS. You figure some cases almost way over 40LBS by them selves with no hardware. So it's not impossible.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 6, 2009)

At a guess about 70lbs as my bike is 29lbs and the comp feels around 2-3 times more lol.  Never thought i'd need  some scales for a comp lol...

Computer slimming lessons for computers.


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 6, 2009)

48.531Lbs is mine.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 6, 2009)

My last tower was about 60 lbs.  This one is probably around 50 lbs because it is aluminium instead of steel.  My server is probably around 70 lbs (also aluminium and front heavy) because of all the hard drives and copper HSFs.


----------



## d3fct (Dec 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Erm probably heavier than me. I'd say 60lbs



you weigh less than 60 lbs? you really should eat more....


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 6, 2009)

So,

Full tower 50-80 lbs
Mid tower 30-40 lbs
MATX probably 10-30 lbs
Laptop 1-10 lbs

How accurate am I?


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 6, 2009)

> So,
> 
> Full tower 50-80 lbs
> Mid tower 30-40 lbs
> ...



I would say that is pretty accurate. But it depends if you are talking about fully loaded (with components.) Or if your talking about by them selves. 

If it's by them selves....... Than know that's a little high. But if all said and done with the components........ Yeah that could be correct after MOB, Water Cooling/ HSF, HDD, CPU, PSU, Exc....


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok my case by itself is 32lbs, so add another hmmmm (estimate guess) 36lbs and you get around 68lbs, thats a rough guess, not accurate!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 6, 2009)

Protip!

ATX Mobos with non crazy heatsinks tend to weigh around 2 lb if that helps people


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 6, 2009)

Quadfather, total system weight about 27 lbs.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 6, 2009)

My case alone is 44lbs.  Plus my PSU is 7.5lbs along with another 10-15 lbs in watercooling gear, video cards, and hard drives I'm estimating at nearly 70lbs total.  Thats not even kb, mouse, and monitor.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah pretty much.  I'm not the biggest kid on the playground though.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 7, 2009)

Rig 1: 32lbs
Rig 2: 28lbs
Rig 3: 17lbs


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2009)

54lbs and 5 ounces


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 7, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> Rig 1: 32lbs
> Rig 2: 28lbs
> Rig 3: 17lbs



I am interested on the size of rig 3, how come it is so light?


----------

